# Timing belt change interval volvo v50



## mro (16 Sep 2009)

Where can i find out at what interval the timing belt needs to be changed
at? It is a volvo v50 2l Diesel

Thanks?


----------



## in_bad_debt (16 Sep 2009)

timing belt should be changed every 50.000 km max, never after that, no need to do more often, just waste of money.


----------



## mro (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks but it has more Kms on it then that and hasnt been changed yet and i'm told it dosen't need to be yet.

Where can i find out what Volvo recommend? Is it writtien anywhere?


----------



## mathepac (17 Sep 2009)

The service schedule / maintenance booklet supplied with the vehicle.


----------



## Caveat (17 Sep 2009)

Or if you don't have it, surely a quick call to a Volvo dealer will tell you this?


----------



## wanderer (20 Sep 2009)

What year is your v50? If you PM me the VIN number i will send you the timing belt service interval.

Typically first one is due at 70K miles.


----------

